

The Formula for Creating the Next Killer App - samora
https://medium.com/on-coding/the-formula-for-creating-the-next-killer-app-bad2c9d88449

======
minimaxir
This was submitted a day ago but was later deleted by the author.

My original comment still applies: the analysis is bad. All examples hit the
_post hoc ergo propter hoc_ fallacy:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_hoc_ergo_propter_hoc](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_hoc_ergo_propter_hoc)

~~~
edrex1
Hi minimaxir - I'm the author.

I originally posted it to Show HN, but then deleted it because you pointed out
that posting it there might not be inline with the Show HN guidelines.

I'm sorry you think the analysis is bad. As I say in the post, I'm fully aware
that it's an over-simplified theory - however, the point of the post is to
give people an idea as to how to come up with a successful app idea, not to
claim I know the absolute cause of any specific apps' success.

Hopefully, it will prove useful to some people deliberating over what their
next (or first) app should be.

------
venomsnake
So 40 years later we rediscovered the ideology behind *nix. Now we must only
get the interoperability right.

